# Shadow and Cooper



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Shadow is one very persistent pup but very gentle in his approach...it was fun to watch Cooper finally give in.

Pete


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So cute! I love how Cooper put him against the couch using his body LOL


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

aww bless that is so cute, Cooper was so patient with the young pup


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Aww! They are both so beautiful! I can't wait until Vinnie's grown up enough to get him a sister.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That was very sweet. Cooper is so patient and Shadow is very gentlle with him too.


----------

